# Peanuts?



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

I've done a lot of research on peanuts and have gotten a lot of mixed opinions. I've never fed my mice peanuts before, so I'm not sure how they'll react to them, but I was wondering if anyone here has gotten good or bad results from feeding peanuts. My does seem a bit bored with their current mix, so if peanuts are a no-go, are there any other treats that I could start with. Up until now I've used:
Almonds
Non-fat yogurt
Yogurt and chocolate drops
Peeled apple and pears


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

Peanuts are high in protein so they will get fat if they eat a lot but I think the main reason people discourage them is because mice are prone to allergies. I may be mistaken, someone correct me.

Also, chocolate drops? Chocolate is like a huge no-no for almost all animals. I would feed those.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i hang millet sprays in the cages, they love it.
i also give the odd peanut and have not had any problems, but be careful they are fattening.


----------



## Vicats (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm a bit of a research nut, and from what I've found peanuts are alright as long as you limit their intake - perhaps best used as a treat pre- or post-handling? They are very fatty, so I assume you wouldn't want to give them to varieties prone to chubbiness. Lexi has a point about allergies, but mice tend to get hot spots/itching if they're allergic, not serious stuff like anaphylaxis, so you could try introducing peanuts and stop immediately if you notice any extra scratching going on.

I've heard that yogurt drops are not very good for your mice because they're very high in sugar and very low in the things that make plain/real yogurt healthy! Real yogurt is a good source of calcium and protein.

Additionally, The Food Mice Like thread warns against almonds and chocolate. I'm not sure whether almonds have been proven dangerous, or are just there as a precaution. However, it IS a good resource for foods that mice will enjoy safely, so check there and perhaps also at The Fun Mouse. TFM's pages can get a little... intense... about things the author disproves of, however I feel it's always best to err on the side of caution!

Lean meats, most veggies, most non-citrus fruits, oats (and no sugar added cereal!) all are consistently listed as being okay. (edit: Originally I tried to list the veggies but that's silly when the Food Mice Like link is already there, ha!) Just remember to make changes slowly, use treats in moderation, and check multiple resources if you're not sure about the veracity of a statement!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Don't forget about cheerios! (the cereal)


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I tend to put peanuts in whole in the shells and thread them onto string and hang them in the cage ... the mice climb on them and chew the shells and sometimes eat the nuts but not always .....they love the budgie treat sticks and bells, they climb on them and eat them


----------

